# 2a 3c VHI plans renewal 1st Sept / August 1st



## Mayogirl (8 Aug 2013)

Hi All,
I have been advised by a friend to post here.

We are currently on the following plans with VHI - I had a third child last year so I am on a higher plan as all my maternity was private. However, I don't need the same level of cover any more and could go the same level as my husband (although I would like the option of keeping it one more year).

Husband - VHI Company plan plus
me - Company plan extra level 1 - but could change to Company plan plus 
Child 1 (age 9) - First plan plus
Child 2 (age 6) - First plan plus
Child 3 (age 11 months) - on my plan until now but will move to the same plan as other children

Net of tax the annual cost is coming in at 
Husband - 1162
Me - 1335
Childrren - 404.25 each

Thanks in advance for any advice. We have always been with VHI and have no idea how to wade through all the other plans to get better value but the same cover.


----------



## snowyb (8 Aug 2013)

Hi Mayogirl,

Welcome to AAM!

Just a quick question,  when is your renewal date?

Snowyb


----------



## Mayogirl (8 Aug 2013)

Kids are September 1st
We are August 1st - so urgent!


----------



## Mayogirl (8 Aug 2013)

Sorry Snowyb for the brief post - a baby was shouting at me.


----------



## snowyb (8 Aug 2013)

Hi Mayogirl,

There are a few alternative options to consider without compromising on hospital or outpatient cover, at cheaper prices.

Option 1;   Laya Healthcare; note prices in brackets includes 3% charge if you pay by instalments.

Mum;   Company Care Plus;    price per adult 1201(1237)pa; same hospital as before + similar outpatient(75% refund gp,consultant,50% others) 
Husband; Simply Health Excess; price per adult 1019(1049)pa;  same hospital as before(125 excess)+ similar outpatient(50% refund gp,dental,etc.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?107&198/
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?89&279/

Children;  Family Care plan;  price per child  212(218)pa;  same hospital as before + good outpatient 50% refund gp,consultant,dental,physio etc
Price for third child; 179(184)
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?77&50/

Total Overall Price;
1 adult     1237
1 adult     1049
3 kids        620 (218+218+184)

Total family price;   2906

PS; Mum could also choose cheaper alternative Simply Health Excess, Total Health Choice, or Connectcare to reduce costs, no loss of cover.
Full identical maternity package 3500 included on these 3 plans also.
Company Care Plus, shown in the above example, would be the same overall as your current plan, but the 3 alternatives would be just as good.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?349&323&351/
Connectcare is a new plan, issued 9 August 2013, its well worth considering. Private hospital excess only 50euro.



Option 2;   VHI Healthcare

Adult 1; Husband;  One Plus Plan;   price per adult;  957pa;  similar hospital(125 excess)  no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?77&200/

Adult 2; Mum; PMI 28 12;  price per adult;  1098;  similar hospital cover(75 excess) + good outpatient cover  25x12 gp visits, 60x7 consultant et
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?107&291/

Children;  Parents and Kids Excess;  offer price per child;  131pa -  same hospital cover as before,  no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?89&102/

Outpatient Cover;  Healthsteps Silver;  this is a seperate day to day outpatient plan  -  60x7visits consultant, 25x7 gp visits etc per person.
Adult Price; 185per adult;
Child Price;  78per child;
Total  185+78+78+78 = 419pa
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?85

VHI Healthcare have reduced price childrens offers coming out on 22 August 2013, which will suit the children's renewal date 1/9/2013.
The only thing about these plans on offer is that they don't have outpatient cover.
VHI have a seperate outpatient only plan, Healthsteps as shown above.  One adult must be on this plan if children are included.
Thats why I chose One Plus Plan, to accommodate the children on Healthsteps.

Overall total price;
1 Adult;   957
1 Adult;   1098
3 kids;      393
Outpatient 419;   1 adult + 3 kids

Total family price;  2867



 Option 3;   Part 1;Glohealth + Part 2;Laya or + Part 3; VHI

A growing trend over the past year, is families using 2 providers to maximise cover and reduce overall costs.

Glohealth are a new company in the market since last year.  It was set up by a group of former Aviva executive staff  and they have a good 
offer for children under 3 years, included free on certain adult plans. Better Plan or  Best Plan.

Details as follows;
Glohealth Better Plan;   adult price;  915pa;   good hospital cover as before(100 excess),  no outpatient cover.
Your 11 month old will go free on this plan.

An enhanced maternity package(4000 euro) can be included on this plan if required, if your husband goes on this plan he can choose a 
different personalised package.  Choices are shown on the following link, click on optional personalised package,  found above prices per annum 

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298/

Seperate Outpatient Cover,  children under 3 yrs are free on this plan also.
Glohealth Daily Care Better Plan;   price per adult;  198pa;  good outpatient cover gp 25 x 5 visits, etc
Your 11 month old will be free on this plan.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?outpatient&304/
Total cost of 1 adult + 1 child with Glohealth; 1113pa;  good hospital cover + good outpatient cover.
Part 1 Overall Cost 1113.



Option 3;   Part 2;  Laya Healthcare - 1 adult and 2 children  +  Glohealth offer Part 1 (1 adult + 1 child free)

Laya;   Adult  Options as follows;

Simply Health Excess;  adult price 1019(1049)pa;  good hospital + good outpatient cover.
Total Health Choice;  adult price 1017(1047)pa;  good hospital + good outpatient cover.
Connectcare;  990(1017)pa;  new plan launching Friday 9th August 2013,  looks promising, available on HIA.ie on 9/8/2013.
I've checked this new plan out, well worth considering, good price too.
All 3 plans include full maternity package as before(3500 euro)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?349&323&351/

Child Option;
Family Care Plan;  price per child 212(218)pa;  good hospital and good outpatient cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?50/

Overall Family Price;
1 Adult + 1 child free;     915;   Glohealth Better Plan;
1 Adult + 1 child free;     198;   Glohealth Daily Care Better Plan;
1 Adult;                           1049;  Laya Simply Health Excess;  ( other options listed also Connectcare highly recommended)
2 Children;                        436;  Laya Family Care plan;

Total overall price;     2598;



Option 3;    Part 3;   VHI Healthcare - 1 adult + 2 children   +  Glohealth offer Part 1  ( 1 adult + 1 child free)

VHI Adult Option as follows;
One Plus Plan;   price per adult;  957pa;  good hospital cover,  no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?200/


Child Option
Parents and Kids Excess plan;   price per child;  131pa - good hospital cover,  no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?102/


Outpatient Cover for 1 adult and 2 Children
VHI Healthsteps Silver;   adult price 185pa;   good outpatient cover as before.
VHI Healthsteps Silver;   child price  78pa;  good outpatient cover as before.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?85

Overall Family Price;
1 Adult + 1 child free;   915;   Glohealth Better Plan;
1 Adult + 1 child free;   198;   Glohealth Daily Care Better Plan;
1 Adult ;                        957;   VHI One Plus Plan;
2 Children;                     262;   VHI Parent and Kids Excess Plan;
1 Adult + 2 children;     341;    VHI Healthsteps Silver Outpatient plan;

Total overall price;       2673;


As shown above, there are several alternative options to consider,  to reduce costs and maintain both hospital and outpatient cover.
They all include a similar maternity cover package as before,  as requested if required.
If you have any further questions,  thats no problem.

Regards,  Snowyb


----------



## ajapale (8 Aug 2013)

Title expanded to reflect question.
aj
moderator


----------



## Mayogirl (9 Aug 2013)

Snowyb and Ajapale Thanks so much.

I will go on and check them and let you know what happens.  You are so helpful.

Regards, Mayogirl.


----------



## Mayogirl (9 Aug 2013)

Hi Snowyb
Would the connectcare work for my husband too or should he stick with your recommended plan?
Its just that it looks good value at 990 for all the cover but maybe I'm missing some outpatient benefit that he has

Thanks


----------



## snowyb (9 Aug 2013)

Yes, Connectcare plan will be perfect for your husband too.  I overlooked that
when updating the info today.  
It's better than Simply Health Excess, regarding lower excess for private and hi-tech hospital cover and its better price.

Regards, Snowyb


----------

